# Learning to diet & lower BF!



## Premiere (Jul 9, 2004)

Well i'm starting me a journal! Never done this before but i think it would be a good way of getting some help with my diet and everything! Today was a pretty good day i think ... i still dont no if i'm eating right but uhh maybe the people that check this out can help

Today was leg day and it was terrifiic .... 3x12 leg extensions, 1x10 weighted step ups for each leg, 3x12 squat, 3x10 standing calf raises, 3x20 second static squats, 2x10 standing hamstring curls, 1x10 lying hamstring curls (would have done more but my legs were beat by them) ... ab workout ... only did weights swiss balls crunches and weighted decline crunches.

my diet today was:
7:00 AM
Protein Shake ??? 260 calories/40g Protein/10g carbs/5g Fat 
Boiled Egg (white only) - dont no facts on it

9:45 Am
Half Grilled Chicken breast ??? was a lil more than half left, mom fixed last nite so i dont no facts either
Fruit & Oatmeal Bar ??? 130 calories/1g protein/26g Carbs/2.5g Fat 

1:00 PM
Tuna Fish ??? 60 calories/13g protein/0g carbs/1g fat 
Protein Shake - 260 calories/40g protein/10g carbs/5g fat 

4:00 PM
Graham Crackers ??? 140 calories/ 2g protein/ 23g carbs/4g fat 
Peanut Butter ??? 80 calories/ 3.5g protein/ 3g carbs/ 17g fat 

7:00 PM
Chicken tender breast ??? 240 calories/ 12g protein/15g carbs/14g Fat
Graham Crackers ??? 140 calories/ 2g protein/ 23g carbs/4g fat 
Peanut Butter ??? 80 calories/ 3.5g protein/ 3g carbs/ 17g fat 

Dont really know if the graham crackers where to healthy ... help please lol
This is supposed to be a cutting diet ... i no i'm going wrong somewhere! i just no it lol ... i'm doing the 33/33/33

at 223 lbs: 2230 calories total
basically i need 735.9 cals need to come from everything (P,C,F)
i need 183g of protein and carbs
and 81g of fat

man that is a lot of food i need to be eating to hit 2230 
but total today i had 117g of protein, 103g carbs, 64.5g fats ... hmmmm didnt excatly hit everything as u can see ... and those stats rite there are atleast what i had ... bc i dont no that stats on that chicken breast and the egg white!    .... hmm! i thought i did okay today tho! 2morrow is a new day!!   

oh yea ... i dont no my body fat ... but i no it's WAY WAY to high for my age ... i'm 15 at 223 lbs!!! can we say more than 30%!!!


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Great job, premiere!    Glad to see you started a journal.  It really helps.  Keep it up!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

Good luck.

VAR can help, he is ISSA certified.


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Had to put it in there to brag.  Just got my confirmation letter.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Had to put it in there to brag.  Just got my confirmation letter.




congratulations......got a job yet?


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks!  Yup...working at a private studio.  Just need clients now.


----------



## kvyd (Jul 9, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^whores


----------



## Var (Jul 9, 2004)

Its a bad habit of mine.  Sorry, premeire!


----------



## Premiere (Jul 9, 2004)

Var it's all good i dont care lol ... since ur certified n everything ... maybe u can help me on my journey!


----------



## Premiere (Jul 10, 2004)

okay today i didnt really eat much ... didnt uhhh have time i guess i should say ....
8:30
8 oz Protein shake & graham crackers
1:30
crackers and deli turkey meat w/ 16 oz protein shake
4:30
Pretzel from shop in the mall ... i no definetly not the best choice, but shit i was at the mall n it dont have shit else healthier to eat!

stayed at the mall til about 8:15 came home n ate
8:30
chicken breast tenders (5 of'em)


and so uhh yea that was all i ate today! when it hit 4:30 my hunger just kicked str8 in ... i was walk'n the mall n damn near passed out i was getting dizzy n everything!! so me n my friends just got that! (i only ate half of it)

No workout 2day, dont workout on weekends! but i did go for a 9:30 PM run with my friends n my dog lol ... great "workout"


----------



## Var (Jul 10, 2004)

Remember that you want to eat every 3 hrs to keep your metabolism in high gear!    Keep at it!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

might wanna watch the graham crackers,crackers, and pretzels from now on...they arnt the best choices.


----------



## Premiere (Jul 10, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Remember that you want to eat every 3 hrs to keep your metabolism in high gear!    Keep at it!



yea i definetly try to eat every 3 hrs ... but today it just wasnt possible at all!! ... oh well i can definetly do it 2morrow ... gonna be at home all day!!


----------



## Premiere (Jul 13, 2004)

damn havent written in about 3 days now i think! well not much to tell neways! Sunday n monday i did excellent on my diet (cant remember what i had tho lol) my workout on monday went well too

Chest
incline/flat bench
Flys
cable crossovers

biceps
preachers curls
hammer curls
Concentration curls

shoulders
upright rows
Side l raises
Shrugs

abs
weighted swiss ball crunches
weighted decline crunches
jack knife


what are some other bicep exercises that will add more "variety" to my bicep workout??

every since i started dieting properly i have seen a major change in my body that i am VERY happy with! i havent been on this site long, but i've learned a lot from you guys!!


----------



## Var (Jul 14, 2004)

Great job, Premiere!  Keep up the good work!


----------

